# Refused entry into usa



## Lee65 (Jun 2, 2011)

Hi 
I was refused into USA on Jan 2008 in accordance with the following codes stamped into my Passport:

8C.F.R.217.4 (b) 

Then Handwritten
A#94020536/212(A)(7)(B)(I)(II)/212(a)(2)(A)(I)(1)

Does anyone know what these codes mean??
Has anyone ever been let back into the USA after receiving these codes?

Thanks everyone for your time


----------



## philobert (Apr 9, 2011)

Lee65 said:


> Hi
> I was refused into USA on Jan 2008 in accordance with the following codes stamped into my Passport:
> 
> 8C.F.R.217.4 (b)
> ...


do a google search on the 8C.F.R.... leave the (b) off

it will give the uscis web site that lists the codes covering your situation. I'd post the web site...but it's against the rules.

phil


----------



## Lee65 (Jun 2, 2011)

philobert said:


> do a google search on the 8C.F.R.... leave the (b) off
> 
> it will give the uscis web site that lists the codes covering your situation. I'd post the web site...but it's against the rules.
> 
> phil


Thankyou for your time Phil

Lee


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

philobert said:


> do a google search on the 8C.F.R.... leave the (b) off
> 
> it will give the uscis web site that lists the codes covering your situation. I'd post the web site...but it's against the rules.
> 
> phil


it's not against the rules to post a link to a useful website in response to a request - especially a govt website


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2011)

Lee65 said:


> Hi
> I was refused into USA on Jan 2008 in accordance with the following codes stamped into my Passport:
> 
> 8C.F.R.217.4 (b)
> ...



Reference the second part of your notation 212(a)(2)(A)(I)(1) here, from the Bureau of Consular Affairs, State Department:

Classes of Aliens Ineligible to Receive Visas


----------



## tcscivic12 (Jul 2, 2008)

Lee65 said:


> Hi
> I was refused into USA on Jan 2008 in accordance with the following codes stamped into my Passport:
> 
> 8C.F.R.217.4 (b)
> ...


Here is a link explaining.
DOCUMENTATION GROUNDS OF EXCLUSION


----------



## philobert (Apr 9, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> it's not against the rules to post a link to a useful website in response to a request - especially a govt website


groovy. guess i'm still learning.

thx

phil


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

INA § 212(a)(2)(A)(i)(I)
You committed a crime involving moral turpituded


----------



## americanguy (Jun 14, 2011)

Customs and Border Protection has the sole discretion to refuse admission of a foreign national into the USA. If you applied for entry through ESTA and have a criminal record, you must say 'yes' when asked if you have been convicted of a crime. In any case, I would suggest that you contact the Embassy of the United States in London for further assistance just to be on the safe side.

Best of luck, 

Alex


----------

